# 2cooler Shipped Me a $500 Empty Box



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Ordered a BNIB Zeiss Conquest scope on a pm to a 2cooler selling it about a year or more ago. Figured Iâ€™d save a couple hundred bucks and stick it on my girls 22-250 Swift. The box has been out in my game/tackle room on a shelf as I just got around to switching out scopes this morning and the dam box was sealed but empty. I bought this thing sometime last summer but canâ€™t find the pm to who as it was under a different handle I had stemming from the switch over a couple of years ago (ac550). Anyway if an admin could help me locate the pm somehow Iâ€™d sure like to see who this dude was that sold it to me.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Thatâ€™s pretty low. 

Do you have the shipping label or tracking number? You should be able to get the weight of the box and compare it to the box you have as well as the scope weight. You might also find his shipping info that way.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Last summer as in two or three months ago or last summer as in 2017? Sorry for your issue. I don't think the admins will be able to help except maybe translate from his old handle to his new handle. He may have been banned and his entire profile deleted. Good luck.

When I buy anything and it comes in the mail, I open it as soon as I can hide it from my wife!!!! LOL.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Only you have access to Private Messages.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good thinking bud and thank you but I guess/Iâ€™m sure it was shipped in a bigger package that I wouldâ€™ve chunked. Thereâ€™s not any info on the scope box itself.

Summer of 17â€™.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Dang, I've had nothing but good dealing with honest 2coolers.
Sorry this happened to ya.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> Ordered a BNIB Zeiss Conquest scope on a pm to a 2cooler selling it about a year or more ago. Figured Iâ€™d save a couple hundred bucks and stick it on my girls 22-250 Swift. The box has been out in my game/tackle room on a shelf as I just got around to switching out scopes this morning and the dam box was sealed but empty. I bought this thing sometime last summer but canâ€™t find the pm to who as it was under a different handle I had *stemming from the switch over a couple of years ago (ac550). *Anyway if an admin could help me locate the pm somehow Iâ€™d sure like to see who this dude was that sold it to me.


lol.....

hope you find out who it is and deliver the proper response....


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

it would be hard for me to buy something for 500 bucks and not be excited for it to come in the mail ready to open it!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Empty scope box is kinda like an empty beer can versus a full one. I'da thunk it would have been easy to notice. 


:brew2:


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

BretE said:


> lol.....
> 
> hope you find out who it is and deliver the proper response....


Iâ€™m thinking I wouldnâ€™t have a problem finding the words. :cheers:



Trout chaser 88 said:


> it would be hard for me to buy something for 500 bucks and not be excited for it to come in the mail ready to open it!


I was probaably rushing somewhere or something Iâ€™m sure and didnâ€™t think to.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If i ever get screwed by a 2cooler that would be the first time....


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You might be able to find the original 2cool listing on here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20170415000000*/https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/

I did a quick check and saw one item: Zeiss conquest 3.5 x 10 x50 - BNIB never mounted - located in the Austin area $525


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^^Sgrem, I never have been wronged and Iâ€™ve ordered a ton of gear/some guns off of here.

And cornhusker, I probably never even touched it or remember doing so. My wife orders a ton off of Amazon and stuffs delivered to the house almost everyday it seems. Rarely anything for me so she might of went and got it, opened the box then called me and I told her to just put it in the tackle room.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Baseman thatâ€™s the scope. Pm info please. I canâ€™t get that link you put up to work, or I donâ€™t know how to.,


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

we have good detectives on here.............and people always willing to help. 2cool!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

There was a postal worker recently caught stealing from other's mail, gift cards, cash, etc. I'm not blaming the postal workers but anyone along the way could have opened the box and taken the scope and re-taped the box.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

if it is something you found in the 2cool classifieds...go to the classified hunting section and back track..ads there go back at least five years.. unless the seller posted 'sold' and the admins deleted the ad.. worth a shot


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> There was a postal worker recently caught stealing from other's mail, gift cards, cash, etc. I'm not blaming the postal workers but anyone along the way could have opened the box and taken the scope and re-taped the box.


Kind of what I was thinking. 
Hopefully it was not someone on 2C scamming like on other BS sites.:texasflag


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> If i ever get screwed by a 2cooler that would be the first time....


It CAN happen...

like my old daddy told me.."_always trust everybody......but go ahead and cut
the cards anyways"
_


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Would be curious to know how much attention was paid to the tape and closure of the box before opening. My first thoughts were to the mailman, a worker in the garage, etc. also.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hopefully not throwing the wrong guy to the wolves, but was it this one? Also, did you double check your safe to make sure you didn't pull it out of the box and forget??


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

We've had scammers here before, I can assure you. 

Sinking feeling for sure. I bet there is a way to find his IP address tied to his email. Doubt he'll come around here again.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

That sucks the big one! Come on Admins! Get that IP address to TXhookset!

ATTICA! ATTICA!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> That sucks the big one! Come on Admins! Get that IP address to TXhookset!
> 
> ATTICA! ATTICA!


Definitely!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That listing is from 2016. Been a long time to just now figure it out. Probably would have been hard to locate right after the fact, not to mention 2.5 years later. Good luck.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm thinking an in transit loss as well.
Sorry bud, the empty box discovery must have been a sinking feeling. sad_smiles


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Not sure many thief's would reseal the scope box, put it back in the shipping box and reseal that too. 



We've had our share of scammers and dooooshbags in here.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I doubt there is anything you are going to be able to do after you received a package and it sits on a shelf for a year.. I would just take my loss and move on because they can always turn the table on you.... Man that sucks..


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Done deal, nothing I can do and my bad for not actually checking the box last summer but just didnâ€™t think to do so. But yes thatâ€™s the for sale thread (itâ€™s not in his history anymore) and thank yâ€™all. Thanks for the short trip to camp and return too, donâ€™t know what I did though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Texashookset said:


> Done deal, nothing I can do and my bad for not actually checking the box last summer but just didnâ€™t think to do so. But yes thatâ€™s the for sale thread (itâ€™s not in his history anymore) and thank yâ€™all. Thanks for the short trip to camp and return too, donâ€™t know what I did though.


Go to his profile, find one of his old posts and send him a PM. He does receive them, I looked. Ask him if he forgot to put the scope in the box? He may well have, lost your contact info and wasn't able to contact you to send the scope. Worth a shot. If he ignores you, he is either a POS or he doesn't get on 2cool anymore.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Brew said:


> Not sure many thief's would reseal the scope box, put it back in the shipping box and reseal that too.
> 
> We've had our share of scammers and dooooshbags in here.


[email protected] was a multiple username scammer on here. Sold reels, shirts, props....


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Luckily I haven't been scammed on here yet but I did sell something on FB marketplace and have the guy talk me down then show up here to sell it "just for what he paid for it" at my original asking price


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The seller's name on here was Deers. Last Activity: 09-30-2017 10:20 PM

You bought the scope on April 12, 2016.

The seller noted that he would prefer the scope to be picked up face to face in Austin, TX.

Unless you have that scope somewhere at home I think you're just out of luck.

TH


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like a legit sale to me.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dam, didnâ€™t realize it to be that long ago but it was shipped I know for a fact. Thanks TH. And yes yâ€™all, nothing I can or will probably do with it, my screw up.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Two things jump out at me about this, 

1. hope to be in a place in life someday where I can buy something for $500 and not look at it for a couple years later
2. Gun parts are like candy to me, got to play with them right then and there. No way it would have lasted ten seconds in the box once in my hands. 


Sucks of the OP


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

Was there a chance an addict family member/friend or neighbor that pass through with sticky fingers.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Addict friend not a chance, I donâ€™t have any. Family member yes there is one but heâ€™s in prison and has never been allowed over here (wifeâ€™s brother, sperm donor to the girl/ our now daughter weâ€™ve raised the last many years). Iâ€™ve written it off as we actually did have a big group of plumbers out last March spring break while we were out of town and replumb our whole house. Pretty ****ty either way but glad he didnâ€™t take anything else as far as I know after I just went through everything. I donâ€™t keep my guns out there, itâ€™s only a tackle and gear room.

And to respond to above, I get pretty busy with work sometimes but even more so, the last couple of years we lost our little family lease and didnâ€™t/still have not looked for another one as my wife has gone through three miscarriages and a lot of other woman kind of surgeries due to family genetics. Last surgery for her is actually a full hysterectomy next month now and sheâ€™s only 34. So a lot of **** on our plate and I havenâ€™t thought about taking guns to the range much less my family huntin in a good while. Weâ€™llnbe back at it next season though if I can find a small place for us.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your wife's difficulties. Know it must be so hard on you both. I'll say a prayer for you all.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> Addict friend not a chance, I donâ€™t have any. Family member yes there is one but heâ€™s in prison and has never been allowed over here (wifeâ€™s brother, sperm donor to the girl/ our now daughter weâ€™ve raised the last many years). Iâ€™ve written it off as we actually did have a big group of plumbers out last March spring break while we were out of town and replumb our whole house. Pretty ****ty either way but glad he didnâ€™t take anything else as far as I know after I just went through everything. I donâ€™t keep my guns out there, itâ€™s only a tackle and gear room.
> 
> And to respond to above, I get pretty busy with work sometimes but even more so, the last couple of years we lost our little family lease and didnâ€™t/still have not looked for another one as my wife has gone through three miscarriages and a lot of other woman kind of surgeries due to family genetics. Last surgery for her is actually a full hysterectomy next month now and sheâ€™s only 34. So a lot of **** on our plate and I havenâ€™t thought about taking guns to the range much less my family huntin in a good while. Weâ€™llnbe back at it next season though if I can find a small place for us.


Good man for taking care of family issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Texashookset said:


> ....and stick it on my girls 22-250 Swift. ....


Is that similar in ballistics to a 220 Remington?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Is that similar in ballistics to a 220 Remington?


Yes sir youâ€™re right. I caught that after my post. Lol. Itâ€™s an older Stevens 22-250. The .220 Swift is on my wish list, not hers. :cheers:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I hate to say it, but I could see myself doing the same thing. Sorry about the situation.

On a side note, and not to hijack to this thread, but I have a EOTech scope that I should have sent back a couple years ago for a recall. I don't even know if I can still send it back. I need to check on it.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm shipping some of my poop today to WI.! Who woke up one day and said to themselves, "I'll start a company that screens for Prostate Cancer, by having folks ship poop to me?"


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MarkU said:


> I'm shipping some of my poop today to WI.! Who woke up one day and said to themselves, "I'll start a company that screens for Prostate Cancer, by having folks ship poop to me?"


Most insurance plans don't cover that cost. $500 out of pocket-pretty sheety of BCBS if ya ask me.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Most insurance plans don't cover that cost. $500 out of pocket-pretty sheety of BCBS if ya ask me.


My plan covers it. :cheers:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

MarkU said:


> I'm shipping some of my poop today to WI.! Who woke up one day and said to themselves, "I'll start a company that screens for Prostate Cancer, by having folks ship poop to me?"


You should have drank a quart or so of prune juice a few hours before putting it in the box.
Talk about a sh!tty situation. Lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You know a good thing to practice is that if you don't have anything nice to say, just don't say anything. If you have nothing to offer that would assist a person making a post or thread just keep your mouth shut.

I'm way past being done with those who can't seem to wrap their heads around two such simple things as what I typed above.

So if anyone wants to push the envelope go ahead but you won't like the results.

TH


----------

